# Pro shot atomizer.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody ever use the atomizer that comes with the ProShot?

Have to spray a movie screen paint next week and it obviously need to be as smooth a possible. (Haven't even used a proshot yet)


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Hey man not sure about the tip-but I did a screen job a while ago and it was not pleasant. Stuff was really weird as soon as you touched it, it would wipe off some sort of layer that was really floating on the surface. Here is the link to the product that I cannot recommend. Hope you have better luck.

http://www.paintonscreen.com/


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the link.
I was not looking at buying a Pro-shot, but considering that this is a 4 coat system and they barely have enough of this stuff, I figure its a way to spray it and not have a bunch of paint in the hose and pump. (at least its what I am using to justify the purchase.)


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Anybody ever use the atomizer that comes with the ProShot?
> 
> Have to spray a movie screen paint next week and it obviously need to be as smooth a possible. (Haven't even used a proshot yet)


Are you talking about a real movie screen with the tiny holes throughout it?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think he is just applying the specialty paint to a wall for a projector.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I think he is just applying the specialty paint to a wall for a projector.


Makes more sense then about a ProShot.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

biker. the way I understand it is that the atomizer is for really thin material


----------

